# 2012 Wahoo vs. Marlin



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Went to the LBS yesterday and rode a 29er for the first time and absolutely loved the feel. The bike I rode was the Marlin and was just amazed at the feel. It now has me coveting a 29er. 

I'm now riding,as a lot of you know, a Nishiki Pinnacle that is almost 15 years old. Its my starter bike, but I'm wanting to move up a level with a newer bike I might be able to upgrade more easily. The guy at the shop started telling me about how the Wahoo should be coming to the store next month and was about $100 cheaper than the Marlin. I'm wondering what are your impressions of the Wahoo 29er that you know right now? Would I be better scratching together another $100 for the Marlin? I want to give it a ride when it comes in and see what I think of both. I read someone saying it looked like they downgraded the Wahoo a lot. 

The big factor right now for me is that I have 2 kids and my wife is laid off, so money is tight. If she can find a job fairly soon, then I probably would have no probs looking at the Marlin or, for that matter, a Giant Talon 2 or some other host of entry-level 29ers. But with life being what it is, I could see myself scratching together $600 more than $700 to $800. But I won't be able to do anything until next Spring anyway, so things could change. (Crossing my fingers that it will)

I do know one thing. Even if it's not the best bike out there, it definitely should be better than what I'm riding right now.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

I would go Marlin over the Wahoo. The Marlin has lockout and better components overall. I think youll be a little happier with that than the Wahoo.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

I would point out that if budget is a real problem the Gravity 29point line from Bikesdirect is a near copy of the Marlins geometry at a significantly lower price. I read where Mike from BD said the fit is the same, somebody was quibbling with him over the fact that the head tube angle is 0.2 degrees different. The Gravity also doesn't have the G2 proprietary fork offset. But other wise the frame measurements are completely identical.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

For comparison the Marlin has an MSRP of $649.99 and the Gravity 29point2 sells for $549.95.

The Gravity has a Dart 3 fork, the Marlin has a Suntour XCM

The Gravity has an Alivio crank, the Marlin has an Altus crank

The Gravity has Deore FD, the Marlin has Altus

The Gravity has Deore SLX RD, the Marlin has Sram X4

The Gravity has Alivio 27 speed shifters, the Marlin has SRAM X4 24 speed shifters

Pretty good stuff from the Gravity for $100 less.


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm liking that option a lot. You can't beat getting a $700 bike for $150 less. The only prob is by the time I raise the money it might not be on sale anymore. But at the same time, I'm sure though by the time I raised the money there will still be something up there I could look at.

Just not finding a lot of reviews on the Gravity though.


----------



## dan240 (Apr 28, 2011)

The "sale" on the bikesdirect website is bogus....that's they're standard price.

The "list" prices are also bogus...inflated in my opinion.

That being said bikesdirect do have good prices and the component levels are definitely higher.

There will probably be some set-up with a bikesdirect bike and if you don't know how to tune the bike up yourself you should include the cost of an initial tune up when comparing prices. A bike from a local store should also include a few more free tune-ups as you break the bike in which can also add to the price of a bikesdirect bicycle. Warranty stuff will also be much more convenient if you purchase local. So far my buddy has broken his Suntour fork twice on his Wahoo the local store has had him out riding the next day.

Another thing to think about with the Gary Fisher is that it does use the "G2" offset fork and if you ever want to upgrade it will be much more difficult to find good deals than if you had a standard offset crown. You can off course put a standard offset fork on a G2 frame but you lose some of the "G2" geometry......this issue is something my buddy is going through now because he is tired of having issues with his fork. 

Best,
Dan


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

What are some bikes in that price range with standard forks? Specialized Hard Rock, Giant Talon?

You bring up some good points.


----------



## dan240 (Apr 28, 2011)

As far as I know Gary Fisher is the only one that uses a "G2" offset crown (which is 51 mm). 

If you search in the 29er forum there are quite a few "best entry level 29er" threads. 

Best,
Dan


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just bought a 2012 Wahoo 29er a coupler weeks ago and hit the trails yesterday for the first time. I LOVE the bike. The pedals suck and the brakes are pretty noisy but aside from those two issues I had a blast riding it yesterday.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

dan240 said:


> The "sale" on the bikesdirect website is bogus....that's they're standard price.
> 
> The "list" prices are also bogus...inflated in my opinion.
> 
> ...


+1 on most everything dan said. I am a Bikesdirect fan, but the sales and MSRPs are bogus. Bikesdirect owns the main brands they sell (motobecane, windso, dawes and gravity) thus they set the price. Their is no "manufacturer" suggesting the high prices, its just a method advertising, trying to draw attention to the pricepoint value of the bikes. And they do deliver better great component/dollar value, unless you spend a TON of money on set up and tune ups. Carefully weigh the pluses and minuses of mail order, read from people who have bought from BD. Most are very happy, some have complaints like any brand. You might want to check out the Motobecane owners forum here on MTBR, it is really a catch all for Bikesdirect bikes.


----------



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

I own a 2012 wahoo myself love it


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I went by the LBS today and they said they could sell me the Wahoo for $550 and the Marlin for $580. They don't have the 2012's in yet, but I plan on riding both when they come in. For those prices, it's kind of hard to see going online for me just for the sheer fact that if I did get it online and did all the tune ups and everything else, it seems I'd come out at the same price.

I'll check on the best entry level thread in the 29ers. My biggest concern was that if I picked up a Wahoo or a Marlin if the components would give out. But in my price range, these two seem to be pretty good options. And I did test ride the Marlin and loved it. I've got some time. I'll look around at some other bikes too.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 Marlin. I'm a big boy at 6'1 290. I heard lots of stories of the bad front fork. It has held up great soo far!! I recommend buying from a LHS for tune ups and warranties.

Only problem with my Marlin has been a defective rear hub which was replaced.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Rocklion said:


> Well I went by the LBS today and they said they could sell me the Wahoo for $550 and the Marlin for $580. They don't have the 2012's in yet, but I plan on riding both when they come in. For those prices, it's kind of hard to see going online for me just for the sheer fact that if I did get it online and did all the tune ups and everything else, it seems I'd come out at the same price.
> 
> I'll check on the best entry level thread in the 29ers. My biggest concern was that if I picked up a Wahoo or a Marlin if the components would give out. But in my price range, these two seem to be pretty good options. And I did test ride the Marlin and loved it. I've got some time. I'll look around at some other bikes too.


If you can get the Marlin for $580 that would make it a real toss up versus the Gravity 29point2 at $550. The Gravity has better components, but the Marlin has LBS professional assembly, free tune ups (usually) and a nice relationship with the shop for the future (hopefully). That would be a tough decision IMHO.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

A LHS has a 30% off MTB this weekend. They have a 2012 Marlin. With the 30% off it is $490 before tax!!!!! WOW!!!!! Frame size is a 23, so it is hugh, but damn that is a good price!


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

You're not gonna notice the difference between Wahoo and Marlin other than the paint. 

Components are heavy and shitty regardless of Wahoo or Marlin.

Given the same frame for Trek Wahoo/Marlin/Mamba/Cobia/Xcal, Might as well buy the Wahoo for the frame and upgrade later on as things break.


----------

